# Greenup Damn 2017



## jastew

Since no one has started one, I'll take the plunge. Haven't been to Greenup in a while, but love to keep up with what's going on.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Look forward to filling this another year. Always one of my favorites. Maybe one day I'll actually fish it...


----------



## canoe carp killer

Wondering if there's anywhere near the dam to launch the kayak and if anyone has any experience kayak fishing below the dam? Never been to greenup before but seems like it's the closest dam on the Ohio for me to go to which is still gonna be at least three hours for me lol. Any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Whitemw

I would strongly advise u to not to try puttin a kayak in on the Greenup dam . I kayak occasionally my self own a nice expensive kayak wouldnt think about puttin it in at Greenup... too dangerous you can catch plenty of fish up there from shore


----------



## a.c shiner

I second that white. I mean the current it insane I could only imagine the undertow. I mean maybe way down past the pipes but then again why even chance it when you can do better closer to the dam and from the bank sorry man but I have to say you would be crazy to do that


----------



## Doboy

LOL,,,,, after watching this Yak video,,,, I SEE NO PROBLEMS!






JUST KIDDING!!!


----------



## jastew

Like anywhere, it depends on the risk you're willing to take, and the conditions. I don't know the turbines as well as I should, there are times when you'd be fine and times when you couldn't get back to you're launch point.


----------



## Whitemw

Thats


----------



## nlcatfish

I am thinking about taking my fishing boat up to Greenup aboe the dam . wondering if the Ginat Creek ramp is FREE or what is the caharge to launch ? any suggestion where I should try my luck around there. I am driving up from Cincinnati Never fish that far up the the Ohio before. Any info would be helpful thanks.


----------



## Daveo76

nlcatfish said:


> I am thinking about taking my fishing boat up to Greenup above the dam . wondering if the Ginat Creek ramp is FREE or what is the caharge to launch ? any suggestion where I should try my luck around there. I am driving up from Cincinnati Never fish that far up the the Ohio before. Any info would be helpful thanks.


2 ramps and they are both free. One just above the dam at the marina and one below the dam at the SR 522 exit. The ramps in Portsmouth and Shawnee Marina west of town are free to the public also. I think you would have some fun up here. Let someone know when you decide to come up and you will surely get more help than you could imagine,,,,


----------



## nlcatfish

Daveo76 said:


> 2 ramps and they are both free. One just above the dam at the marina and one below the dam at the SR 522 exit. The ramps in Portsmouth and Shawnee Marina west of town are free to the public also. I think you would have some fun up here. Let someone know when you decide to come up and you will surely get more help than you could imagine,,,,


Thanks for the info, the money saved to launch will help cover the cost of gas to get up there. I am thinking some time this summer to make the trip. look forward to hearing from the cat-fishermen up that way for help hooking into some decent size catfish .


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Lol that video is great. They'll get u your daily limit 20 times a day boyyy


----------



## canoe carp killer

Ok, I know this is kind of a silly question, but looking for any info I can get on the area for shore fishing since everyone said no to kayak idea lol. I've scheduled a week off at the end of February and my plan is to go down there and get a hotel in wheelersburg and spend the whole day and most of the nite down there at some point and then either go home in morning or fish few more hours and then go home. Suggestions for catfishing the area? Are there lots of snags from shore? Hope the weather is decent because work will only let me request time off a month in advance so that's all I get lol


----------



## Doboy

canoe carp killer said:


> Ok, I know this is kind of a silly question, *but looking for any info I can get on the area for shore fishing since everyone said no to kayak idea lol.* I've scheduled a week off at the end of February and my plan is to go down there and get a hotel in wheelersburg and spend the whole day and most of the nite down there at some point and then either go home in morning or fish few more hours and then go home. Suggestions for catfishing the area? Are there lots of snags from shore? Hope the weather is decent because work will only let me request time off a month in advance so that's all I get lol


*YOUR KAYAK IDEA,,,,,,,,*
This time of year, & when YOU said your off, are the perfect spring spawn times for searching out the holes & slight depressions, snags, rocks & rapids in EVERY FEEDER CREEK. I know that I sound like a broken record, but if your NOT searching/ checking out those feeders,,,, bridge & RR columns, even the drainage pipes with slightly warmer water,,,,,, your missing a lot of fun. I could show you dozens of full stringer limit pictures of sauger, dozens of fat 13"-14" crappies,,,,, smallies, lmb's & cats! All caught in those feeders,,, specially WHEN THE RIVER WAS TOO HIGH OR TOO MUDDY TO FISH!
One of my favorite places to fish up here, is on the up & down river 'point' sides of islands. 
The upriver side almost always has a bunch of trees & stumps caught in 5'-7' of water,,,, (Cats, crappies & smallies) & the down river side/ backwash, always holds the bait fish & WHITE BASS.
The slack water & deep holes on the inside of the island, between the island & shore usually holds the lmb's & CRAPPIES! That's usually where the docks are located,,, right?.
Use, Google Earth, G Maps & BING maps.
Oh Ya,,,, & don't forget to check out the down river backwash side of every barge tie-off cell & pilings. 
THERE,,, that should keep ya busy!
Your yak, canoe, or small boat is perfect,,, just get that BIG RIVER out of your mind ;>)


----------



## canoe carp killer

Doboy thanks so much for the info!! Lots to research and think about now!


----------



## Daveo76

If you will be down round the beginning if March, expect high water. You are more likely to catch Saugers and White Bass and some Hybrid Stripers. But it is such a good fishery that really anything can be expected.


----------



## canoe carp killer

Daveo76 said:


> If you will be down round the beginning if March, expect high water. You are more likely to catch Saugers and White Bass and some Hybrid Stripers. But it is such a good fishery that really anything can be expected.


I'll be happy with anything for the first time on the Ohio, but would love to catch a big blue cat never caught one before


----------



## CatManDave

nlcatfish said:


> Thanks for the info, the money saved to launch will help cover the cost of gas to get up there. I am thinking some time this summer to make the trip. look forward to hearing from the cat-fishermen up that way for help hooking into some decent size catfish .


Burke Point ramp in Wheelersburg is the closest and free, 2.2 miles to the dam...


----------



## jastew

Looks like high water for several days. Anyone have an encouraging word to fish for sauger? Ky side, Oh side at the damn or downstream at the pipeline? Is any of it worth an hour drive?


----------



## canoe carp killer

jastew said:


> Looks like high water for several days. Anyone have an encouraging word to fish for sauger? Ky side, Oh side at the damn or downstream at the pipeline? Is any of it worth an hour drive?


If u find out let me know lol. Heading down there in about two and a half weeks to fish it for the first time ever


----------



## Daveo76

jastew said:


> Looks like high water for several days. Anyone have an encouraging word to fish for sauger? Ky side, Oh side at the damn or downstream at the pipeline? Is any of it worth an hour drive?


Fishercreek Rick tears them up in the high water on the Ky side. The beach can be ok at times.


----------



## KyParkinsonsFisher

Hi Folks,
This is my first post. I was recently diagnosed with Parkinson's Disease and while it won't kill me, it's gonna limit what I can do in a little while. I retired and I am gonna fish this spring and summer. I have lived in Carter Co, KY my whole life and never fished the Ohio. So I am gonna do it.

I have a couple of questions. First, I have been primarily a catfisher my whole life. Sometimes I would bass or crappie fish and every now and then some carp. But never in that big of a river. Will my lake gear be good enough?

Also, I was given a pretty nice fly rod and a bunch of fly gear by a friend who said I had to try fly fishing before I can't do it any more. Are the tributaries to the Ohio good for fly fishing?

Thanks in advance. I hopy y'all can help this old cripple Ky preacher out. I wanna catch some fish this summer!


----------



## a.c shiner

Are you a boilermaker by any chance. I was told that's the only way you was aloud to buy a house in carter county.anyhow just giving you a hard time. I'm sure any fear from crappie and bass will switch over I mean it's just a big lake with current.good luck hope you do well


----------



## look111

I went down by the dam this evening and this is what I saw. The water is muddy but definitely clearing up and they had the water temperature listed at 49 degrees this morning. The water is supposed to start raising the next couple of days and crest at about 35 feet. I hope this helps.


----------



## Whitemw

Caught white bass 2 at a time with water looking like that they might be there


----------



## look111

Whitemw said:


> Caught white bass 2 at a time with water looking like that they might be there


I agree but I'm going to wait til after this weekend. Hopefully some of the debris will have moved on down river and the trees on the stairs and pathways are dealt with. Sluggo and I were going to fish it but decided to just wait.


----------



## Daveo76

Looks like my kind of water


----------



## Whitemw

"Chocolate milk"


----------



## Whitemw




----------



## look111

Fished the beach down from the dam yesterday. I got skunked but Sluggo did good with white bass and hybrids. Water temp was around 46 degrees and water clarity was good. As far as up around the gates, the upper level is fishable now but the river will be on the rise the next couple of days. Water level is about 20.8 feet now. Only 1 turbine is running which could be an issue because it's the closest one to the ohio side. The fish and gulls are feeding good on a shad kill. There was about a 4 degree drop in water temps this week, I'm guessing is the reason. Still quite a bit of debris around stairway and along the paths leading down. Hope this helps.


----------



## hoffman24

Hey all! River at portsmouth is reading 24.85ft. Is this somewhat accurate under the dam? Debating on heading down Saturday from Columbus. Worth the trip in your opinion? Don't wanna waste my time if it's washed out.. Any info would be great and appreciated! I'll bring anything and everything I have as far as tackle to be safe.


----------



## a.c shiner

Don't go way to high


----------



## Cw606

hoffman24 said:


> Hey all! River at portsmouth is reading 24.85ft. Is this somewhat accurate under the dam? Debating on heading down Saturday from Columbus. Worth the trip in your opinion? Don't wanna waste my time if it's washed out.. Any info would be great and appreciated! I'll bring anything and everything I have as far as tackle to be safe.



Suppose to be down to 19.5-20 feet Saturday at that level to my knowledge its veryfishable


----------



## look111

Cw606 said:


> Suppose to be down to 19.5-20 feet Saturday at that level to my knowledge its veryfishable


Very fishable is correct. The projected water level by the weekend would have the upper level above water and fishable. Will admit it's been a little tough but we are catching a few sauger, white bass, hybrids and a few trash fish now. Once the water temps get 50 and above water levels won't really matter,clarity would be the main concern as long as the river isn't blown out. Temps are in the mid 40's now but this warming trend we are about to get will kick start things tremendously.


----------



## Mellman

Two of us Fished yesterday for for about 6 hours on Ohio side. Caught a couple small hybrids ( I think) and one sheepshead. Water looked good .


----------



## look111

just a heads up, the shad are in thick around the walkways. The water is up right now so both are under water. I snagged one that was around 12". water temps are in the low 50's. of course the water is going up more after this rain but I thought I let anyone wondering know. hope this helps.


----------



## catfish_1999

Hey thanks!! I was thinking of coming down that way this weekend,but if it is up already I will hold off for a couple weeks yet. thanks for the report.


----------



## Daveo76

April is always great for bigger fish, and if the shad are there, the Hybrids are right behind them.... Use bright colored baits because the males put the color on wanting to attract females and the Wipers know that also,,,,,


----------



## Whitemw

Knowledge!!!!


----------



## look111

Checked Greenup today. Water was around 36.55 and slowly rising, water temps are 54 degrees as of this morning. It's supposed to crest around 40' sunday evening or so. Water is clearing up well so if things don't get too bad, end of next week could be good. Hope this helps.


----------



## Daveo76

Remember when it gets close up around the rail on the deck, whites , saugers and wipers can be caught by casting long and casting in the water where the sidewalk and the rail is. Happy fishing!! This water is super fishable at times. It really doesn't have to be clear.


----------



## sciotomike

Parking lot at Greenup dam has been redone today


----------



## BIG FISH 5

sciotomike said:


> Parking lot at Greenup dam has been redone today


Mike how's the fishing been?


----------



## run-n-gun

caught around 9 white bass and hybrid off of the Kentucky side today most on a crankbait with some green in it and paddle tail swimbaits on gigs they wasn't on fire but it was fun and also saw a lot of gar moving .


----------



## dropthetailgate

Daveo76 said:


> View attachment 234038
> View attachment 234039
> Remember when it gets close up around the rail on the deck, whites , saugers and wipers can be caught by casting long and casting in the water where the sidewalk and the rail is. Happy fishing!! This water is super fishable at times. It really doesn't have to be clear.


What is the gauge height reading in the picture fishing on the walkway with boots on and what is a boat fishing flow rate and gauge height reading that starts to get pretty uncomfortable and difficult to fish.


----------



## Daveo76

About 20 ft, I go to the steps between levels (kiddie pond) and fish and go back up the sidewalk and cast out in the deck , so around 21ft you'd need the boots and a little higher for waders. As far as boats, I'm not too sure. Only fished from a boat twice and the water was down. Maybe some boaters can chime in, but I would say about 25 ft or so. Hope this helps you,,,,


----------



## dropthetailgate

OK


Daveo76 said:


> About 20 ft, I go to the steps between levels (kiddie pond) and fish and go back up the sidewalk and cast out in the deck , so around 21ft you'd need the boots and a little higher for waders. As far as boats, I'm not too sure. Only fished from a boat twice and the water was down. Maybe some boaters can chime in, but I would say about 25 ft or so. Hope this helps you,,,,


OK, Thanks


----------



## run-n-gun




----------



## run-n-gun

Just a few from yesterday


----------



## Daveo76

Love that Little Scioto pic!!


----------



## look111

I went down for about an hour this morning and caught a few. The river is at 26.5 feet and starting to rise again. Water clarity is muddy with water temps in the mid 60's. This is free fishing weekend and the place was starting to get a descent crowd when I left. Good luck to all whether a beginner or a seasoned pro.


----------



## Daveo76

look111 said:


> I went down for about an hour this morning and caught a few. The river is at 26.5 feet and starting to rise again. Water clarity is muddy with water temps in the mid 60's. This is free fishing weekend and the place was starting to get a descent crowd when I left. Good luck to all whether a beginner or a seasoned pro.


 Fishing for Wipers, there is no such thing as a seasoned pro!! Good report Lew,,,,


----------



## Daveo76

Well, the river is supposed to come back up to 30 ft by Tues, all the rain from WV will be the cause,, They just issued a Flood Advisory for Scioto county. Feel sorry for the cyclists in Portsmouth here for the annual Tour of the Scioto River Valley. IT's raining hard here again.


----------



## catfish_1999

Thanks for the report!!! Daveo


----------



## Workingman

Feel sorry for cyclists, haha!


----------



## Daveo76

Workingman said:


> Feel sorry for cyclists, haha!


 Yes, I think maybe they got just a little wet!!


----------



## livtofsh

Any skipjack in. Im in need of catfish bait


----------



## horsedrj

They was busting shiners in the cove Friday


----------



## catfishhunterjames

Just wondering if anyone seen skip jacks since the water started back down look like its about 9 feet from normal.


----------



## horsedrj

Caught several yesterday on Kentucky side by the lock wall


----------



## catfishhunterjames

I fish the Ohio side today seen them jumping and hitting the river shinier but wouldn't hit my sabiki rigs.


----------



## Brian Starr

Iam fishing above the locks @ Gallpolis this weekend, you have any spots for black bass?


----------



## livtofsh

Any luck wit the skipjack


----------



## catfishhunterjames

I caught 5 skippy and 8 mooneye but was there like 4 hours.


----------



## livtofsh

In need of catsfish bait having no luck catching any


----------



## 614ahb33

Any update on stripers Bass trying to make a trip tomorrow is the water still up at Greenup Lock and Dam


----------



## KyParkinsonsFisher

Anybody got an info on catfishing at Greenup Locks or in that area? I would love to get down that way soon, but have never fished it. Any info at all would be greatly appreciated, such as bait, gear, location, depth etc.


----------



## thigpend6

Any update on the conditions at the dam? Assuming the water should be down, but clarity worries me. Is it still chocolate milk?


----------



## Daveo76

The river has dropped about 12 ft since Monday. Drove across the bridge at Portsmouth and the water looked awful. That usually doesn't affect the Hybrid fishing though. Hope this helps


----------



## stonefly71

More like coffee with extra creamer


----------



## fishercreekrick

Daveo76 said:


> The river has dropped about 12 ft since Monday. Drove across the bridge at Portsmouth and the water looked awful. That usually doesn't affect the Hybrid fishing though. Hope this helps


how have you been dave don't get to make it to the river much anymore with working out of town been doing most of my fishing up to lake erie and the rest of my free time running my beagles


----------



## run-n-gun

Must be a tough year this year haven't seen many pics.


----------



## 614ahb33

Any update on hybrid stripers at Greenup Lock and Dam trying to make a trip down there this morning


----------



## vktim

Spent an hour or so at the Dam last night. Only caught a small saugeye. 
The water is really low. A couple smaller hybrids were caught right at dark on pencil plugs... overall, kinda slow. It must be a little warm yet?


----------



## Gottagofishn

River is rising.... temp is around 73.


----------



## vktim

Hey, could someone tell me what we call those "rocket launcher" type floats that are weighted for long casting? Is there a place to buy them?


----------



## Brianw107

They are called launchers,get them at tackle box in south point,also at tnt tackle in cannonsburg ky.


----------



## Daveo76

You can get them at Big Cat Tackle Shack on SR 140 between Wheelersburg and South Webster.


----------



## vktim

Thanks guys... Appreciate the help!


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

Any updates for this seasons sauger/walleye run? This cooler weather has given me the itch....


----------



## eyecontact

That was in my head too, but I haven't heard anything around home or on the internet about sauger below the dam. They should be crowding up there.


----------



## fishercreekrick

can not believe how everyone here has got this used to be one of the biggest threads on ogf now look at you guys scared to post something because someone may get pissed off because you did that would make me post more often post what is going on hell with what the man standing next to you thinks none of his business and cant say this is not what has happened


----------



## RIPOFFWHITEY

I been down a couple time since water was at 22feet. Current was strong an madenit hard to keep jigs under control :-/ Also been to the mouth of storms creek all with no fish :-/ Now the river is at 15feet this morning and thinking about going but its the way it has gotten to this level that worries me, SWIFT CURRENT :-/ I will prolly go anyway. Its no big secret that the sauger/walleye love it after thanxgiving and usually any time of day but right at dusk is "magic hour". Hope to see u guys down there, wen u notice parking lot bout empty, is usually a bad sign....


----------



## Thompy04

Fished Monday, saw a few caught not many but the ones caught were pretty good size. Threw everything, even tipped, no dice.


----------



## terryit3

Went to Greenup on Sunday morning. Saw boats at the bullnose and down the lock wall not having much action. The boats in the cove and out by the point weren't catching any either. I caught one crappie and one sauger. I threw white, yellow and chartreuse jigs but caught them on a brown dinger.


----------



## fishercreekrick

the ky side always produced more sauger for me fish across from the bull nose on the rocks jig or long lining minnows on bottom fished this spot for over 40 years and it always hold sauger just after daylight


----------



## terryit3

Thanks Rick.. I haven't fished the KY side in a few years, but I always had luck long lining minnows a little closer to the locks after dark.


----------



## Daveo76

Rick, you guys are the Sauger guys. I post, am not afraid to post because I don't care what the next person thinks. But I've only been to the dam 2 times in the last 2 years. I would have thought more people would have posted. Merry Christmas guys


----------



## multi species angler

Daveo76 said:


> Rick, you guys are the Sauger guys. I post, am not afraid to post because I don't care what the next person thinks. But I've only been to the dam 2 times in the last 2 years. I would have thought more people would have posted. Merry Christmas guys


Where's LOOK1111?


----------



## Whitemw

I


----------



## Daveo76

Hello Whitemw, Scioto is lookin, good,,,,,,


----------



## saugerdaddy

I dont fish Greenup Dam. I live too far. However; I thought the purpose of a fishing forum was to share fishing info with your fellow fishermen. You dont have to be specific as to what used, or exact location, but sometimes just hearing that you guys are catching fish up there helps me to plan my trip (much further downstream). I live over an hour and a half away from the river. That's a long ride just to find out the fish haven't moved in yet. So, thank you to the guys who don't mind sharing your non-specific info. Sometimes just knowing that they're biting is enough. And to those who dont wish to share.....why are you on a forum???


----------



## Whitemw

I lived in Columbus for 4 years made trip many times an got skunked .. lol Part of fishing is getting skunked.


----------



## Fisherman 3234

Generally this time of year, toothy critters should be biting... Just gotta say the heck with it and go!!!


----------



## fishercreekrick

know the sauger are biting just you got to figure them out if the water is up find slack water if it is down they could be anywhere best slack water is on ky side in lock approach up against gates if water is above 30ft ky side is over looked by many but my favorite for sauger caught many limits down on the rocks across from long lock wall long lining creek minnows never had much luck with bait shop minnows seem like the ones out of the creeks are better and learn how to pick you days you go cloudy overcast is always better


----------



## Pooka

Whitemw said:


> If you guys want to know if the fish are biting go to the dam like everyone else and find out for yourself ... tired of posting successful days and coming back next day to fight out of towners for fishing spots because they read our post on here and only show up when it’s good. I did the experiment this year didn’t post any big fish pics or good days for the wipers in the spring an actually got to enjoy fishing with the regulars. In 2016 after every good day we put on this website the very next day it would be CROWDED. Put the time in like everyone else. I knew nothing about how to fish the dam when I was 16 coming up there but I came every day I could (would skip school) an learned by watching and picking Dave and Sluggos brains for knowledge.
> 
> That being said ...
> The fish r always there u just have to find them that’s why it’s called “fishing” if u killed em every time u went then it would be called “catching”



I learned that lesson many years ago on a certain catfish site that I would no longer recommend for other reasons. I posted a report on a "well known to the locals" spot and it was overrun all the rest of the year and into the next with strangers and many of them were slob fishermen. The trash piles were epic. 
Interestingly, none of them seemed to be people who posted to the site. 

I should have known better, a few years before that a hot winter time crappie spot, accidentally found and known only to handful of mates, suffered a similar fate just from "pedestrians" seeing us leave with nice stringers.
We began concealing our catch and answering, "No, we got skunked." 

It is a shame you have to do that but the one tells another and they tell another, and they tell 2 and .....

I now try to be more general about location and/or post reports a few days after. 

From my experience with that catfish site, I don't think it is posters but rather the lurkers who are the problem. 

All that said, I miss the activity on this yearly thread,, I do not fish that dam but really enjoyed the fish porn. A "year in review" should be safe enough,, post them up!


----------



## JAM82

I Was by today mid morning and saw 2 people fishing. Watched for about 40 mins and didn't see any fish caught. 
Conditions looked decent and the people fishing were in areas where you can get on them this time of year but didn't seem to be much action today.


----------



## Ajax

Can someone in Portsmouth give me a report? I'm looking to head up there this weekend if the action is good. I may bring my kayak and fish the mouth of the Scioto if the action isn't at the dam.


----------



## 614ahb33

Is there any info Is there any striper hitting at Greenup try to make a trip down Friday morning or what's the best time for striper


----------



## Daveo76

River took a big drop but still up a little. You should be able to get some whites a hybrids. White , Chartreuse and pearl colors are my favorites this time of year,,


----------



## 614ahb33

Daveo76 said:


> River took a big drop but still up a little. You should be able to get some whites a hybrids. White , Chartreuse and pearl colors are my favorites this time of year,,


Thank you for the info


----------



## 614ahb33

Daveo76 said:


> River took a big drop but still up a little. You should be able to get some whites a hybrids. White , Chartreuse and pearl colors are my favorites this time of year,,


 so when is a good time to catch stripers morning or evening


----------



## Daveo76

Both times are good but sometimes they will bite all day. Just depends on how much time you want to put in. Don't be surprised to catch some bonus saugers, crappies and blue cats


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut

Its been tough fishing on the river this year, for me at least. Caught some decent fish in the spring but just seems like the fish never really pulled in below the dam, at Pike Island at least. Have picked off a couple fish here and there but not really any nice schools like I am used to. I think the weather had a lot to do with it and the river constantly going up and down. I don't really remember a time this year where the water level was stable for an extended period.

Just keep on casting i guess...lol


----------



## katfish ken

Here is a link I like to use for river info.

http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?river


----------



## Daveo76

I like the way that one is updated Ken,,,,I just go to the national weather service to at least get a heads up.. Looks like Sauger Season is gonna be a good one 7 already this week from Shawnee Marina!!


----------



## Pooka

katfish ken said:


> Here is a link I like to use for river info.
> 
> http://www.lrh-wc.usace.army.mil/wm/?river



I liked that one so much I added it to the links on the public page of the Fishing Club website.

I have collected some handy links for weather, water levels, and other misc there, feel free to access the SHARKS FC website and use them.
https://sharksfishingclub.wixsite.com/sharks-fishing-club

And if anyone has any more fishing/boating links you like, please PM them to me and I will check them out for possible addition to the SHARKS FC site. 

BTW, check out that Earth Nullschool link. (Thanks Richard from Ontario!) It is pretty cool, you can adjust it to display the wind at different altitudes, moisture content and more.


----------

